# Infusion times???



## KRekow (Mar 16, 2010)

When it is clearly documented that an infusion is happening and continues to be clearly documented over several hours, BUT no stop time is documented;  Can the infusion times that are clearly documented as happening be billed?  

The discussion we are having is if there is no infusion stop time documented, none of the infusion can be billed.

Thanks!


----------



## kjohnson (Mar 17, 2010)

That's a great question, we occasionally see that happen in our ER and I'd be curious what other people thought about this. I would think you could code  the infusion based on what is documented, but maybe the "no stop time" is will result in a push only code.


----------



## eadun2000 (Mar 17, 2010)

you can code the maximum of what is documented.  For instance, if you have an infusion of Avelox starting at 0200 and it is documented at 0213 it is infusing well and never states when it stopped, you cannot code it.  You would have to code it as a push.  However, if in that same senerio, it is documented to still be infusing well at 0345, still without a stop time, you can code for that 96365, 96366.  Ideally, it would have a start and stop time to begin with.


----------



## Jacoder (Mar 23, 2010)

In a situation like this, would you be allowed to take the chart back to the nurse and ask her/him to complete it? After all, they didn't finish what was required of them.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 23, 2010)

If the claim has yet to be sent yes you can ask that they amend the documentation to include the stop times.


----------



## larr1sa (Apr 19, 2010)

I would like to add that if there is no stop time or "still infusing" time documented at all, you can still bill for an IV push.  Pretty sure you gathered that from eadun2000's post (which was great btw), but just in case


----------

